# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Majčino ili umjetno: Potkopavaju li reklame za mlijeko dojenje

## Roza

*http://www.vecernji.hr/zivot/majcino...-clanak-258941*

*Majčino ili umjetno: Potkopavaju li reklame za mlijeko dojenje*

IBFAN (International Baby Food Action Network) objavio je izvješće o nadgledanju u kojem se analizira kršenje pravila u oglašavanju adaptiranog dječjeg mlijeka kao alternativne hrane za dojenčad. U njemu piše kako je “iz dokaza koje su prikupili nezavisni promatrači iz više od 46 zemalja vidljivo da se dojenje i dalje natječe s multimilijunskim proizvođačima dječje hrane koji pronalaze nove načine za reklamiranje svojih proizvoda”. Izvješće analizira trendove i pokazuje da tvrtke iznose nevjerojatne i bizarne tvrdnje kojima sugeriraju da njihovi sastojci pružaju funkcionalne dobrobiti prijeko potrebne za djetetovo zdravlje, čak i ako nije dokazano da su korisni. 
*Mlijeko za Supermana* 
Izdvojili su kao primjer grupu Danone i Nestlé, koje, stoji u izvješću, u reklamama tvrde da njihova ‘premium’ formula ‘štiti’ bebe, pa se znak Protect pojavio na Nestléovim proizvodima u 120 zemalja. Tvrdnja da ta mliječna formula štiti bebe nije dokazana. Neki proizvođači čak tvrde kako njihove formule poboljšavaju vid i čine djecu inteligentnijom!
– Kada je o oglašavanju dječje hrane riječ, Nestlé se u potpunosti pridržava pravilnika o hrani za dojenčad i malu djecu te prerađenoj hrani na bazi žitarica za dojenčad i malu djecu koji je izdalo Ministarstvo zdravstva RH 2007. godine, a koji je preuzeo odredbe direktive EU 2006/141/EZ. Mi u Nestléu vjerujemo da je dojenje apsolutno najzdravija prehrana za dojenčad te da bi svaka majka, ako je u mogućnosti, trebala što dulje dojiti – poručuje Olivera Međimorec iz Nestléa. Kad je 1981. godine Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija donijela međunarodni pravilnik o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko, prihvatile su ga sve članice, a 1994. i Hrvatska. Nacionalni plan aktivnosti za prava i interese djece od 2006. do 2012. predviđa da će RH donijeti uredbu ili zakon o zabrani reklamiranja nadomjestaka koji bi u domaćoj praksi proveo međunarodni pravilnik, no to još nije učinjeno. 
*Još godina reklamiranja* 
– Proizvođači adaptiranog mlijeka vode snažnu kampanju jer bi takva uredba za njih bila financijski pogubna. Međunarodni pravilnik flagrantno se krši svugdje, na javnim mjestima i u medijima. Hrvatska Vlada opredijelila se za zaštitu dobrobiti djece i trebala bi slijediti svoj nacionalni plan – ističe prof. dr. sc. Josip Grgurić, voditelj UNICEF-ove inicijative „Rodilišta – prijatelji djece”. Inače, jedan od uvjeta da rodilište stekne titulu prijatelja djece jest i da se u njemu ne reklamiraju mliječni nadomjesci, a u Hrvatskoj od 30 rodilišta taj naziv nosi njih 17, u Zagrebu samo Sveti Duh.

----------


## IvanaR

Ma vrhunski mi je cinizam kad rečenicu da je dojenje najbolja prehrana za dete napišu sitnim, jedva čitljivim slovcima u nekom ćošku ambalaže, a napred jasno, krupno i šareno: naše mleko čini vaše dete inteligentnijim i štiti ga od bolesti!

----------


## Davor

:Laughing:  dobro da nam još nisu rekli da se formula mora reklamirati ako želimo u EU  :Laughing:

----------

